# 5 Old Retired Guys Need Place to Hunt



## whenders (Feb 4, 2008)

Looking for a lease with deer in South or Middle Georgia. We are just old friends that have hunted and fished together for years.
Prefer someplace within a couple hours of Tifton.


----------



## Georgia Boy48 (Feb 10, 2008)

i have 500 acres in calhoun county send me your phone number and i will call you with info,


----------



## white74horse (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.buckstphuntingclub.biz/


----------



## bbprld (Feb 20, 2008)

I have 350 acres near Thomasville, Ga. loaded with deer, ducks, quail, turkeys, 2 stocked fish ponds, small cabin with electricity, and 3 miles of river frontage on the Ocholockonee.
bbp@ureach.com
850-443-0482


----------



## Chris Tyre (Mar 7, 2008)

If you haven't found club I still have some openings. I'm just under 2hrs from Tifton. Reply back if you're still looking. Thanks, Chris


----------



## jkoch (Mar 8, 2008)

If you are still looking we have 3000 acres of QDM in Stewart County. we would like to show you around.
kochmktg@yahoo.com
Jerry Koch


----------



## cski5445 (Mar 9, 2008)

Try this site www.douglascountyhunting.com I am a member and it has over 7,000 acres on 8+ properties in Georgia. The two bigger tracts are in Taliferro County and Waco, GA. Dues are only 550/year and include your family. I have some aerial shots of the land I can email you if you are interested. If you would like to join we are looking for 20-30 members this year. If we get our 20-30 member range the club (I heard) is looking at picking up another 2000+/- in Hancook county.

Thank you,
Chad Skinner
ChadSkinner@charter.net
678-617-9342


----------



## bbprld (Mar 10, 2008)

120 acres in brooks county. $2,000 lease $500 extra for lodging


----------



## O15985 (Mar 16, 2008)

*jones county club*

Richard @ 770-298-9555 700-800 acre in jones county below macon dues are 625


----------



## Missykea (Mar 18, 2008)

*we have spots*



whenders said:


> Looking for a lease with deer in South or Middle Georgia. We are just old friends that have hunted and fished together for years.
> Prefer someplace within a couple hours of Tifton.



we have sopts open, our club is in Nahunta ga 1200 acres on the Satilla river family club 1000.00 per year annual use if you would like more details please email us at Mransome@windstream.net


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 19, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Walkie Takie (Mar 31, 2008)

*clubs*

check pm's   w/t


----------



## DEERODGERS (Apr 18, 2008)

We have a family oriented hunting club and we are accepting 3 members this year, but would consider your group.  Each membership is for the family.  (children who are under 21 and reside in your home.)  We have 1000 acres and a campsite area with water and electricity.  We have a cook shed, full bath, washer, dryer, cleaning room, freezers and much more.  Our fees are 900.00 per year with year round use.  This allows you a camp site, all hunting seasons, and use during off season as well.  We are 3 miles from Lake Walter F. George and the fishing is great.  If you are interested drop me an email and I will get back with you asap.  Dee7966@aol.com   Thanks and I look forward to hearing from  you.  Quitman County, Ga.  about 2 1/2 hours from Tifton


----------



## jkoch (Apr 21, 2008)

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 3000 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. 

This year one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145"

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking. Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. 
Membership is $1000.00, this includes hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

WE WILL BE SHOWING THE CLUB THIS WEEK-END 3/19/08. call for directions!

Jerry Koch
706-637-5442-home
423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## foodplotplanter (Apr 21, 2008)

got 140 acres in twiggs county that i will let you lease for $1600.00.
just you`ll no other members


----------



## woody10 (Apr 23, 2008)

bbprld said:


> 120 acres in brooks county. $2,000 lease $500 extra for lodging



does that come with a gold mine under each stand?


----------



## navy (Apr 30, 2008)

The club I'm in had a few more members drop out due to the economy.  It is located about 1 hour east of Macon in Laurens county.  Check out http://www.crookedhornhunting.com/ for details.


----------



## bbprld (May 23, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Beulah Land Hunting Club (May 24, 2008)

*low number for membership 22 on 2882 acres*

we are looking for afew good men and or women. primitive camp only must pay timber company for camper set up. Our lease is due May 28 2008. $800.00


----------



## Million Pine Hunting Club (May 25, 2008)

See the message posted by Million Pines Hunting Club under "Leases".


----------



## runs with scissors (May 25, 2008)

We are looking for some members.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=169554


----------



## hevishot (May 27, 2008)

Sandy Point Hunting CLub in Taylor county Ga needs members...check out post in LEASE section for details...


----------

